# are they really wheaton americaunas??



## SharLynn (May 11, 2013)

I am new at this; been disabled for 5 years, am 53yo and have always wanted a backyard flock, so am doing it now.
I researched breeds hardy for Alaska's winters (am 35 miles north of Anchorage) and now have some chicks I purchased yesterday: 3 EE's, 2 buff orpingtons, 2 welsummers, 1 EE bantam, and 2 "mystery" bantams.
I also paid $40 for six pullets from someone else selling chicks and he said they will be 4 weeks old on the 15th of May, and that they are Wheaton Americauna pullets. I am now wondering if my inexperience was taken advantage of. Is that what these are? I am thinking they don't look like wheaton americaunas. Five of them have a cream color around their eyes and one doesn't. Their leg color looks slate to me. Help?!


----------



## CasbonCottage (May 10, 2013)

Hello, they could be Wheaten Ameraucanas, it's a little hard for me to see them clearly in the pictures. If they are WA's though I would say they are all Roos, going by the darker coloring coming in. But most all Easter Eggers and Ameraucanas are not really sexable at 4 weeks. So by the guy selling them as pullets probably wasn't the truth.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I would say red brown Ameraucana and all pullets. However a close up of heads do a lot more good. I do not see wheaten. Very good possibility they are EE though too...


----------

